# what do you do?~bit of a rant



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

What do you do when someone in the household undermines your athority and encourages behaviors from your dog/s that you dont like?

i just recently found out that my mom has been allowing my 8 year old nephew to wave toys above Cesars head and encourage him to jump up on him 
i feel bad becuase i have seen Cesar walk up to my nephew and just jump up on him a couple of times and i told him "AH" to make him stop becuase i had no idea my nephew had been doing this i was begining to worry about Cesar not showing my nephew respect which i now know is not the case at all! i told my mom when Cesar first came into the hosue i also told my nephew a dozen times that if Cesar jumps up on him to cross his arms and turn around and not give him any attention becuase that was a NO NO.

i asked my mom how often this goes on since its hard to imagine it happening very often becuase the ONLY times Cesar is left alone with them (or anyone for that matter) is sometimes when i run to the bathroom (usually he goes with) or in the mornings when he and i first get up he goes out to go potty i let him back in he goes to the food dish and eats and i go into my room to feed my other animals which usually takes about 20 minutes or obviously if i walk into another room like if Cesars in the living room sleeping and i walk to the kitchen but otherwise hes ALWAYS with me!?

my mom said it doesnt happen very often my nephew will pick up one of Cesars toys call him wave it then toss it. i told her WHY this is a huge NO NO and she just said "oh its fine" and i said "NO its NOT fine he could start associating doing this with ALL kids or one day he could jump up while he is not expecting it and knock him down or he could just decide one day while shane (my nephew) is eating "oh im allowed to jump up on him i think ill take that from him" and grab food out of his mouth or hands and accedentally bite him instead!"
my mom just roled her eyes at me like "pssshaw"

i guess im going to have to keep Cesar with ME at ALL times maybe even start feeding him downstairs in my room and call him to follow me into the bathroom and into other rooms all the times 
im jsut soo mad at her she should KNOW better!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I KNOW exactly how you feel. When my sister is here she baby talks Sprocket and he barks and barks. Last night he was whining at my bedroom door because he wanted to sleep in her room. So instead of leaving him in my room and having him get over it. She lets him into her room. So he wins, he trains her perfectly and my dog thinks he can boss us around. She also picks him up when he barks. Instead of a clear "NO" or "SIT" she baby talks him and the others.

I hate it when they say "Oh its fine!" 

NO sorry its really NOT okay.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

A dog can be trained to behave one way with a person and differently to everyone else. I've had 2 "dogs" now that would jump up on my brother (he liked it) but didn't jump on anyone else. Of course, they were trained to do it on command which solves the "i can do it whenever" problem. Right now, Scotty thinks that he should be given treats in the morning. With me, he comes and sits next to me then goes towards the treats, depending on how I feel he may or may not get a treat. If I say no, he goes and lays down. But let "granpa" be up and around, different attitude, he'll go over and "beg" for a treat, if "grandpa" doesn't get up and get him one in a "timely" manner. He starts to bark in this highpitched voice until "grandpa" gets up to to get his treat. He only does this with "grandpa" no one else. Not saying that it's right but to  help lower your frustration level ( I know it helped me) realize that dogs can learn when "bad" behavior is acceptable and when it's not.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Your nephew is old enough to learn what is right and what is wrong. I would sit him down and explain to him in a loving way why you do not want Cesar to be jumping up. Tell him, he can seriously hurt himself and you do not want to see that happen. Then show him appropriate ways to play with the dog


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

the worst part is i HAVE sat him down for the first week i was reminding him every time he would pick up one of Cesars toys why he cant allow Cesar to jump up on him :/ hence the sneaking around behind my back.
now im not sure if i should let Cesar knock him down to teach him not to do it or threaten to remove all playing privligase (for my nephew) with Cesar?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I would remove the opportunity completely. I know how you feel when you just want your dog to give someone what they deserve in a situation like that but you have to think about what could happen. Cesar could knock him into something that could seriously harm him. Why risk that happening just because you are frustrated. 

I have this problem in my house sometimes because Nick is still learning. He had a lab as a kid but they got rid of it. All of "his" other dogs were his uncle's while he was living there. Dude and Buck are the first dogs that are really his dogs. Buck is his first puppy. Sometimes he forgets and encourages them to do something that I have spent immense amounts of time teaching them not to do. One of them is bawling in the house. There are multiple reasons I don't want him bawling in the house. 

Reason 1: We have neighbors. 

Reason 2: Said neighbors have a newborn baby. 

Reason 3: Said neighbors also have 2 obnoxious pit mixes they allow to bark at EVERYTHING and I strive to be the better dog owner. 

Reason 4: His bawl is so loud that, in certain parts of the house, it echoes and vibrates and the vibrations tickle his ears which makes him shake his head and I don't want any hematomas on him. 

Reason 5: It's just plain rude. 

I do get frustrated with all of them but I do have to remember that Nick is still learning how to own a dog. It's the same with your nephew. He is learning how to own a dog even if the dog isn't his. It IS a learning experience. Good luck


----------

